# best vpn?



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Can anyone suggest a reliable vpn that offers good speed etc..
Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No, as it is not legal to use a work around to access websites that are blocked by uae, therefore, is not to be discussed on the forum.


----------

